# Touareg TDI DPF Regeneration - 10016 not working



## mugen85r (May 11, 2003)

Well, I have been trying to do this DPF regeneration on my 2010 Touareg TDI and here is what I am getting:











here are my 100,101,102 and 104 group settings:


















any ideas why I can't run the regeneration with code 10016?

Referenced from Ross-tech VCDS:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...K/BUN)#Particle_Filter_Emergency_Regeneration


----------



## mugen85r (May 11, 2003)

Does anybody know what these values under group 226 represent?
I am not sure what 1.0 | Error | 174.0 represent











Anybody?


----------



## Phaeton_owner (May 17, 2014)

mugen85r said:


> Does anybody know what these values under group 226 represent?
> I am not sure what 1.0 | Error | 174.0 represent
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I saw your thread in this forum https://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=381750, but it doesn't have the happy-end. The reason why I'm writing is that I have the same issue with my VW Phaeton V6 3.0TDI (engine type BMK). I tried codes 10016 and 27971 but neither of them worked out. So could you please tell me please how you solved out the DPF issue your faced off. 
Thank you in advance.

Mindaugas


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

no advice on the codes...only to rip it out and tune it...and fall in love all over again


----------



## philthyavant (Apr 3, 2012)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Diesel_Particle_Filter_Emergency_Regeneration

This thread shows that you don't need to login to change the adaptation values. It should be an option in basic settings. Not in the US right now or if check on mine.


----------

